
9 Things You Should Never Say at Work - togeekornot
http://blog.startupcvs.com/2015/12/15/things-you-should-never-say-at-work/?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=dontsaywork15122015
======
lucozade
> That’s not my job

I agree with not saying it that way. However, something that junior
developers, in my experience, often need to learn is how to say no, politely.

It's not uncommon for me to hear either that someone senior has asked a dev to
do something and they've straight out said no (so giving a poor impression).
Equally, I've seen the opposite where they've been asked to do something,
they've done it, and ended up not doing what they were meant to in the first
place.

My recommendation to said junior is always to listen to what's asked, make
sure they understand it, then confirm with their team lead/manager that it's
ok to do it or pass it on to someone else.

Depending on who it is, I may also point out to said senior bod that they
shouldn't be annoying devs and should have gone to the lead to get their
request delivered. But that often falls on deaf ears.

------
mikro2nd
10\. Loyalty? You want loyalty? Get a dog!

